#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Código para Ler Porta Serial ( Bilhetagem )

## Luzumba

Ola gente,

Gostaria do auxilio dos programadores para o seguinte problema ou melhor a seguinte solu~ção :
Caso:
Tenho uma central telefonica panasonic, com entra para porta serial, para resgate das ligações ( bilhetagem ).
Para poder pegar os dados que saem da central telefonica, peguei uma maquina meia boca ( mesmo ). e instalei o Rh 7 nela. 
Instalei o minicom, o apache e o mysql.
Criei um script que ativa o minicom, e assim descarrega o codigo, em um arquivo php que joga os dados para dentro do mysql, isto está funcionando perfeitamente.
Porem gostaria de realmente ter um codigo que lesse a porta serial em vez do minicom. Só o comando CAT nao funciona pois primeiro tem que ativar a porta serial nas configurações da central.
Gostaria de saber se alguem tem algum codigo pronto para ler portas seriais pode ser em perl , c, php, ou qqr. coisa assim rs... 
Ou caso alguem queira posso estar disponibilizando esse metodo que encontrei. 
Um grande abraço a todos e um bom dia

----------


## Luzumba

alguma ajuda por ai ?
rs..

Um grand abraço a todos

----------


## Rogerio Soares

Lazumba, dá um look hein:

http://www.zago.eti.br/porta-serial.txt

----------


## Luzumba

Vlw.... 
muito obrigado mesmo...

Bom acho que vou fazer um tuto sobre bilhetagem, afinal é algo util para a maioria das empresas, e outra, como bina fica melhor ainda...

No caso o programinha do bina acessa um driver odbc para o mysql, que faz buscas repetidas no banco de dados.

Um grande abraço

----------


## Rogerio Soares

Ok.. Vamos aguardar ansiosos então.  :Wink:

----------

